# Ever forget to start trip......



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

well now it pops a dialog box when destination is reached and gives you two choices, exit and/or recalculate as if you did it correctly......nice, I do do it on occasion cause I'm busy running my mouth, usually with a repeat pax I know well.......


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

python134r said:


> I do do it on occasion cause I'm busy running my mouth, usually with a repeat pax I know well.......


Ditto
I don't see that option on Android
I always though a better solution would be if the GPS detects movement after arrived the app should beep and flash asking if you want to start the trip.
But this solution is OK depending on the recalculation method.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Im on android, just saw it for the first time today.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't do weekends so I'll look for it Monday am.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I guess I won't know if I have until I forget to start a trip. 
Does it recalculate accurately?


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

I forgot to start the trip last night. At the destination, I got a message asking me if I forgot to start the trip, which was written by Captain Obvious, and they can help if I did. They did, and everything was recorded perfectly (and I'm looking at the exact trip information right now).


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I forgot to start a trip from 19th and L to Union Station. They charged about $15. Seemed perfectly fair.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

This could be helpful. I forgot to start once for real and once my phone lost signal/service, which messed it up.


----------



## Lyudmyla (Oct 14, 2015)

Today I,ve got signal to pick up 2 people. I start driving but 4g connection was lost and I picked up 2 people and drive them to they home. I can see this drive on my Uber but there is no charging. Did I do it for free? How can I get help? How to get Uber live chat? thank you


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lyudmyla said:


> Today I,ve got signal to pick up 2 people. I start driving but 4g connection was lost and I picked up 2 people and drive them to they home. I can see this drive on my Uber but there is no charging. Did I do it for free? How can I get help? How to get Uber live chat? thank you


through the app go to help and goto had problem with fare > forgot to start trip


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

python134r said:


> Im on android, just saw it for the first time today.


whats your version number?

and do you have the new design update that rolled out yesterday?


----------

